# GM loaner/rental policy question



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Question for GM, do you offer a loaner/rental service for customers who's vehicle is in the dealership due to recalls/manufacturer malfunctions? 

I purchased a 2012 2LT new. My vehicle has a faulty turbocharger (warranty) as well as 3 additional recalls, and is scheduled to go into the dealership tomorrow. The dealership is giving me the run around about it and the poor customer service is very concerning considering I paid over 24K for a new Cruze at that dealership. Thanks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

*1 is this their car via some 3rd party no name agency or a enterprise car? 

*2 Are you stuck making arrangements for enterprise to pick you up and wait til service department takes over the bill after you turn it in?

*3 is the issue they won't pay for it or let you keep it until after the recalls are done? 

*4 what recalls we talking about? some won't justify a free rental till parts come in unless they are deemed unsafe to drive after inspecting the vehicle.

Sometimes it depends on the area, I get loaners for engine oil changes.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is some Oil Change & Dealer! To the OP, if the Dealer has diagnosed your faulty Turbo then sure you will get replacement transportation under warranty or a recall. If you are asking about waiting in the waiting room for hours while these services are performed and your Turbo is looked at, I was there for 5.5 hours last week, even had an ill-informed moderator say my Post was fishy. No fish but they had a Popcorn machine and 5.5 hours of popcorn is as bad as fish I guess?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your car has to be kept overnight for Warranty and/or Recall work for the GM loaner/rental program to kick in.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Actually the exact wording is 1.5 to 2 shop hours. It even pays for down time when the part is unavailable or delayed which is very rare in the warranty arena!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When I had out of town loaner(as in broke down on a road trip out of town), I was told they only did 2 days or whenever the car was fixed. It was up to the dealerships after that point to pay after that If I continued my trip in the loaner and the car was fixed seconds after I got to my end destination. I ended up choosing the other option where they put me in a hotel to wait on my car to be fixed losing 2 days of the trip.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

@Merc6
1. Yes, Enterprise
2. I am stuck with no car due to them being "out of loaners" and pointing responsibility for arranging the rental to different departments.
3. They don't want to pay for it.
4. Not sure of all of them but one is some vacuum line and another is the skid plate under the oil pan. The turbo is not spooling or something, but it's covered under warranty. 

I just want to know if GM has an official policy regarding issues that are their own fault.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> When I had out of town loaner(as in broke down on a road trip out of town), I was told they only did 2 days or whenever the car was fixed. It was up to the dealerships after that point to pay after that If I continued my trip in the loaner and the car was fixed seconds after I got to my end destination. I ended up choosing the other option where they put me in a hotel to wait on my car to be fixed losing 2 days of the trip.


Was it a Loaner or a Rental? Either way I don't blame them for wanting their Loaner back when your Car is done. Most Warranty rentals require an overnight stay to qualify, perhaps it is just my GMPP with the 2 hour thing, but I thought it was for all GM Cars. Plus your trip interruption coverage would pay for a rental car although it was maxed out for the Hotel & food if I remember correctly?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Your car has to be kept overnight for Warranty and/or Recall work for the GM loaner/rental program to kick in.


My 1st time using this was drum adjustment, rear bumper adjustment and both back door alignment. This was enough to get me a dealer loaner. After that, I got stuck there waiting well beyond the 2 hours until all the recalls started flooding the dealership. At this point anything that couldn't be CCND'd in a heartbeat was an all day adventure and got me a loaner. My only Enterprise loaners was road trip break down after hours and the dealership was too small to have it's own loaners. They solely relied on the closed enterprise located at the closed Ford dealership up the road. Other Enterprise was the axle boot explosion 50 mph into axle #3 on a sunday and Enterprise was the only thing open. Once they opened Monday morning they said the car I got was covered untill repairs were done. At that point they killed 3 days trying to find out what GM was going to do about the axle. A week in I only had a few issues with dealer service and enterprise not covering the last 2 days where they actually worked on the car. After a few more days they finally took the charges from my card and credited to gmpp.



Eddy Cruze said:


> Was it a Loaner or a Rental? Either way I don't blame them for wanting their Loaner back when your Car is done. Most Warranty rentals require an overnight stay to qualify, perhaps it is just my GMPP with the 2 hour thing, but I thought it was for all GM Cars. Plus your trip interruption coverage would pay for a rental car although it was maxed out for the Hotel & food if I remember correctly?


My bad, yes a Enterprise rental(not loaner) from the Ford dealership up the street as this was a small town and all "loaners" were Enterprise fleet. Hotel was somehow maxed out based on them only wanting to pay like $80-$90 a night. This means I couldn't be in that only hotel(Holiday Inn $120 a night) in that small town near the dealership and had to be put up in an Econolodge 2 towns over across the street from the actual break down call and tow originated. Both the trip to the dealer and the hotel was my responsibility even with the 1st hotel being erroneously booked 80 miles from dealer and tow location. My other option I forgot to list was to get a taxi out of pocket well beyond that 80 mile hotel to the nearest open enterprise at an airport and initially pay for the rental up front. Luckily I hitched a ride with the tow and a salesman took me to the 2 hotels after they closed the dealership. If I would have broken down an hr later I would have been up a creek. I wasn't sleeping in the car as it was snowing after we made it to the dealership. 

The 2 hr thing initially didn't work for me even with the axle swap coming in at 2.5 hrs from drop off to give back. I usually go in with multiple issues just to make sure it's projected that long. Since the recalls anything I did qualified a loaner, even the amsoil trans fluid swap fell into the loaner category as they didn't get to it before noon when 7:30 am was the appointment drop off time. 




Chase Toole said:


> @Merc6
> 1. Yes, Enterprise
> 2. I am stuck with no car due to them being "out of loaners" and pointing responsibility for arranging the rental to different departments.
> 3. They don't want to pay for it.
> ...


That happened to me when I called for a tow on a Sunday. I ended up just getting a loaner after asking Enterprise what is the class the dealership next door would cover and went below that. This resulting me to a Yaris for a day until dealership could confirm they would pay for an Elantra. 

The turbo should have been enough of a powertain issue for an overnight rental. Did they say keep driving on it till a new one and supporting parts comes in and we will call you?


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

They suggested that I leave it there (on Monday) but that they wouldn't provide a loaner/rental until they officially "diagnosed" the problem. I scheduled to bring it in tomorrow. 

I just don't want something catastrophic to fail and them try to blame it on me after they denied replacing it due to the recall overload.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chase Toole said:


> Question for GM, do you offer a loaner/rental service for customers who's vehicle is in the dealership due to recalls/manufacturer malfunctions?
> 
> I purchased a 2012 2LT new. My vehicle has a faulty turbocharger (warranty) as well as 3 additional recalls, and is scheduled to go into the dealership tomorrow. The dealership is giving me the run around about it and the poor customer service is very concerning considering I paid over 24K for a new Cruze at that dealership. Thanks!


Hi Chase,

We'd be glad to look further into this and discuss your options further. Could you please send us a PM with your VIN, contact info and dealership name? We look forward to hearing from you!

Andraya
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

the underboost cel clear it's self? That's how I lost day 2, making the cel come back. They called me to pick up my car and drop off the loaner not fixing the original reason of tow and luckily the cel came back on them in the process of parking it on the ready line.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Chase Toole said:


> They suggested that I leave it there (on Monday) but that they wouldn't provide a loaner/rental until they officially "diagnosed" the problem. I scheduled to bring it in tomorrow.
> 
> I just don't want something catastrophic to fail and them try to blame it on me after they denied replacing it due to the recall overload.


 Depending on the recalls you could get a rental. GM has been accused of not providing rentals although they say they will. I waited 3 plus hours for my Axle and did not get a loaner? The Turbo is a separate problem and needs to be looked at first. They probably would have to order parts and when you return they would provide a Rental! 

[h=1]GM offering loaners for recalled cars, but ...[/h]Herb Weisbaum | @TheConsumerman 
Friday, 4 Apr 2014 | 10:18 AM ETCNBC.com
292











Getty Images
General Motors CEO Mary Barra testifies before the Senate Commerce, Science and Transportation Committee on Capitol Hill, April 2, 2014 in Washington, DC.

It's easy to understand why someone who owns one of the 2.6 million recalled General Motors cars with faulty ignition switches might not want to drive it until the defective part can be replaced. 
That's why GM told its dealers to give their customers a loaner if they asked for one. 
During her appearances on Capitol Hill this week, CEO Mary Barra told Congress that the company has "empowered our dealers to take extraordinary measures" to assist its customers. And she specifically mentioned the free loaner policy. 

"If people do not want to drive a recalled vehicle before it is repaired, dealers can provide them with a loaner or rental car—free of charge," she testified. So how do people find out about this, when that information wasn't included in the recall notice and isn't posted on the GM website? 
Click here to see the recall notice. 
Lawyers for GM owners in California filed a motion on Tuesday asking a U.S. District Court judge to order the automaker to immediately notify customers about the loaner program. They say this notification is required by California's Secret Warranty law, which prohibits a vehicle manufacturer from quietly starting an "adjustment program" without telling everyone who is eligible to participate.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Were you out of cash as you could have paid the additional $40 at the Holiday Inn? I stayed in an Econo Lodge in Florida and it was really bad, really bad! Another reason I just purchased additional towing flexibility, 100 miles anywhere, anytime for $69 a year. 5 calls a year. Problems don't always happen when a business is open. Do you have the GMPP? The GMPP which mirrors the GM Bumper to Bumper Warranty (with exclusions) offers trip interruption,your insurance company might and certain Credit Cards like AMEX also offer similar protection.
> 
> There is some controversy in the news that GM is hiding its Rental benefits for the millions of recalls which is untrue yet being done at the local level.
> That is how it always works. You have 3 recalls and problems with your Turbo. Why would you think this Dealer would give you a Rental without knowledge of a problem? Even then you would have to wait for parts. When you return you should get a rental!


Nope, the paycheck didn't go through till long after I checked in and the salesman went home himself. I'm stationed in NJ, most hotels I spend 6 months in are "questionable". 

Usaa told me the rental was for loss of use during an accident and to use the OnStar options. I have GMPP as well and was 18k miles into the B2B at the time.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Problem my Chevy dealers are having right now is with so many recalls going on, running out of loaner vehicles. Wasn't a problem even a couple of years ago when my electric power steering went out, gave me a loaner. Sure is now, they hired a retired guy to offer free cab service to take me home and pick me up supposingly when my car was repaired. 

Other times if a 2 or 3 hour job, asked me to wait, but this was another problem because they ran out of seats in the waiting room. And it helps to be retired, most of the people in the waiting room were retired. 

Didn't have any problems getting a replacement burnt out back up bulb or that two shot trunk relay, said I would replace that myself. But a mechanic came out for a second to watch me use my suction cup to remove the tail lamp housing, said that was cool. Handed him the burnt out bulb.

But insisted on installing the rear disc calipers where I said, just give them to me, I will gladly bring the old ones back. I really get bored waiting, had enough of that for six years serving my country. But had to redo the job myself anyone when I got home.

Can recall the days with only one vehicle that needed warranty work, had a call a co-worker to follow me to my then dealer, take me to work, then drop me off, didn't have loaners back then.

Things haven't changed that much over the years, get the impression by purchasing a brand new vehicle, your problems are over. Actually, they are just beginning. When I finally purchased my first home, could also buy a spare vehicle. No place to park these if living in an apartment, and won't even let you open the hood. So I been there and done that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh they did have several of these things in their lot that I asked if I could use as a loaner.










They said no, but I could buy it.

Buy it? Already have enough problems, do you really want to sell me more?

Since when did they add a neutral to the transfer case?

"June 27, 2014 - 5:15 pm ET DETROIT -- General Motors is calling back 392,459 of its newest pickups and SUVs in the United States for a problem that could allow the trucks to slip into neutral unexpectedly, as the automaker continues a sweeping safety review in the wake of its bungled handling of a faulty ignition switch.
GM *said in a statement today* that it is recalling four-wheel-drive versions of model year 2014-2015 Chevy Silverado and GMC Sierra pickups, and 2015 Suburban, Tahoe, Yukon and Yukon XL SUVs in the United States.
GM said the trucks' transfer case "may electronically switch to neutral without input from the driver." If the problem happens while the truck is in motion, "the customer would experience loss of motive power," GM said in a separate notice to dealers.
If the truck is stopped or parked, it could roll away if the parking brake isn't set. GM said it isn't aware of related crashes or injuries."


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Oh they did have several of these things in their lot that I asked if I could use as a loaner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cadillac loaners in the rental thread are from when this goes into service. Lost both the front window motors in 8000 miles.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Nope, the paycheck didn't go through till long after I checked in and the salesman went home himself. I'm stationed in NJ, most hotels I spend 6 months in are "questionable".
> 
> Usaa told me the rental was for loss of use during an accident and to use the OnStar options. I have GMPP as well and was 18k miles into the B2B at the time.


 Wow I couldn't spend 6 months in Hotels knowing what I do know now? I pay less for my creepy Apartment than the cost of a monthly Hotel He!!. Yes USAA would help in case of an accident only but many Credit Cards offer trip interruption benefits along with most towing clubs. I have noticed the fine print to a GM Rental has been removed from the GM site. I guess I got that 2 hour thing from the GMPP contract? A check on the internet shows many dealers don't even participate in the loaner program, and rentals are only available if there is a rental place in that town!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I pay less for my creepy Apartment than the cost of a monthly Hotel He!!.


The sign in your avatar isn't by chance at the entrance of your creepy apartment complex, is it?


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

UPDATE: My turbo is not spooling and GM will be replacing it. They are also putting me in an Enterprise rental today free of charge. 

Note: They said that the rental must be a GM product for them to pay for it. So I'm waiting for one to be returned and they are brining it to my house. The Enterprise guy told me that the first GM that rolls in is mine. Let's hope it's a Camaro!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Chase! We're happy to hear your dealership has been able to isolate the problem and that repairs are underway. A free Camaro rental would be cool indeed! Definitely keep us posted! :grin:

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Chase! We're happy to hear your dealership has been able to isolate the problem and that repairs are underway. A free Camaro rental would be cool indeed! Definitely keep us posted! :grin:
> 
> Amber N.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


 Ouch, within 10 minutes I lost my Impala rental and the 2 cool Camaros which were also under recall. I find it most interesting that G.M. will only pay Enterprise for a G.M. rental, just learned that yesterday from the Enterprise manager.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> The sign in your avatar isn't by chance at the entrance of your creepy apartment complex, is it?


 Actually it is my City's emblem it seems? This town is turning into a ghost town. Why Manson lived out here once!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Ouch, within 10 minutes I lost my Impala rental and the 2 cool Camaros which were also under recall. I find it most interesting that G.M. will only pay Enterprise for a G.M. rental, just learned that yesterday from the Enterprise manager.


Toyota does the same. Dunno about others, imagine ford might too.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Toyota does the same. Dunno about others, imagine ford might too.


 Wow, I have seen 10 people waiting inside an Enterprise for a car, ANY car. I have also rented from Fox Rent a Car (from $10.95 a day!) at an Airport and there were about 1000 cars on the lot. Not sure why but they were there! The Enterprise Manager said GM only pays for GM products because they don't want you liking a different brand. What if the closest rental place is 80 miles away and they only feature all AMC products? I just find it strange that GM demands a GM car for you when they are paying. Still had to put my Visa Card down, I hate that!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

NickD said:


> But a mechanic came out for a second to watch me use my suction cup to remove the tail lamp housing, said that was cool.


Really? Explain please


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Really? Explain please


Because they are using a pry bar to do the same thing, an easy way to break the edge of the tail lamp or put a dent in the sheet metal. Didn't think about this method he said. Just replied, just wanted to remove it, not break it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NickD said:


> Because they are using a pry bar to do the same thing, an easy way to break the edge of the tail lamp or put a dent in the sheet metal. Didn't think about this method he said. Just replied, just wanted to remove it, not break it.


Was this the kind of thing you use for glass?


----------

